# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Πλυντηριο ρουχων Bosch ρίχνει το ρελε

## gianndats

Καλημερα σε όλους!
Το πλυντήριο ρούχων μου Bosch Logixx 8 Sensitive [Bosch WAS20420GR / 23 (FD 8912 200028] ξαφνικα αρχισε να ριχνει το ρελε. Οσο ειναι ο διακοπτης επιλογης προγραμματος στο 0 (=κλειστο το πλυντηριο) δεν το ριχνει, αμεσως μολις γυρισω τον διακοπτη προς οποιοδηποτε προγραμμα ριχνει αμεσως το ρελε στον πινακα. Τονιζω οτι πεφτει το ρελε και οχι η ασφαλεια της γραμμης.

Ενεργειες μου:
*1)* Ελεγξα την πριζα βαζοντας αλλη συσκευη υψηλης καταναλώσης με γειωση και ειναι μια χαρα. Να διευκρινησω (αν εχει καποια σημασια) οτι ειναι πριζα 16Α. Επισης τοκιμασα το πλυντηριο και σε αλλη κοντινη ριζα (10Α) και ριχνει παλι το ρελε.
*2)* Ανοιξα το πλυντηριο απο επανω και δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο (καλα, λογω απειριας και να υπηρχε κατι τιναγμενο μαλλον δεν θα το εβλεπα). Ουτε ειδα πουθενα διαρροες
*3)* Ανοιξα το πλυντηριο απο κατω και ειδα οτι το ενα απ τα 2 καρβουνακια του μοτερ εχει λιγο καπνισει λερωνοντας με μαυρη πουδρα την φυσα του μοτερ η οποια ειναι κολλητα διπλα του. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το 2ο καρβουνακι δεν δειχνει να εχει καπνισει, το ακουμπησα και δεν λερωθηκα. Βεβαια δεν εχει διπλα του καποια φυσα οπως το αλλο καρβουνακι ωστε να "μαρτυραει" την βρωμια.
*4)* Απομονωσα την φυσα του μοτερ να δω μηπως και φταιει το μοτερ αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζεται.
*5)* Στην παροχη ρευματος το πρωτο πρωτο εξαρτημα στο οποιο εισερχεται το ρευμα ειναι το κυκλωμα που σας δειχνω στην φωτο (κωδικος Iskra bsh nr 9000 005994) το οποιος γκουγκλαροντας βλεπω οτι ειναι πυκνωτης-φιλτρο ρευματος (Kondensator-Netzfilter). Αυτο γειωνει επανω στην πλατη του πλυντηριου. Ξεβιδωνοντας την εν λογω γειωση το πλυντηριο δουλευει μια χαρα. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι τρομακτικα επικινδυνο αλλα δεν πλησιασα καθολου το πλυντηριο και το αφησα να ξεκινησει να δουλευει για μολις 2-3 λεπτα (και ακριβως διπλα στο πλυντηριο εχω πυροσβεστηρα!). Λετε να φταει αυτο το κυκλωμα; Αλλα αν φταει αυτο, θα πρεπει να πεφτει το ρελε ακομα και οταν ο επιλογεας προγραμματος ειναι στο 0, γιατι ακομα και τοτε στο εν λογω κυκλωμα διερχεται ρευμα...
*6)* Σε αυτο το νημα διαβαζα για πιθανο υποπτο εναν αντιπαρασιτικο πυκνωτη αλλα δεν εντοπισα κατι τετοιο (ισως και να υπαρχει βεβαια και να μην το βλεπω). Εκτος κι αν αυτος ο αντιπαρασιτικος αφορα μονο τα πλυντηρια πιατων.


Τι λετε να φταιει; Ουτε γνωριζω ποιον αξιοπιστο μαστορα να φωναξω, αλλα ουτε και μου περισσευουν τα €.


Σημαντικοτατη επισήμανση:
Το προβλημα πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκε πριν 3 ημερες αλλα με λιγο διαφορετικα συμπτωματα. Οταν συνδεαμε το πλυντηριο στο ρευμα με τον διακοπτη επιλογης προγραμματος στο 0, το ρελε επεφτε μετα απο 1- 1,5 λεπτο. Ενω αν επιχειρουσα να γυρισω τον διακοπτη σε οποιοδηποτε προγραμα το ρελε επεφτε αμεσως. Ενω σημερα οπως σας εξηγησα το ρελε δεν πεφτει οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στο 0, πεφτει μονον οταν επιχειρησω να επιλεξω προγραμμα.


Eχω τσατιστει  :Cursing: : το πλυντηριο το αγορασα αρχες 2010 πληρωνοντας το αδρα (650€) προτιμώντας το απο τις φθηνες made in spain σειρες της Bosch που ειχαν ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα στο 1/2 εως 2/3 της τιμης του συγκεκριμενου μονο και μονο για να εχω λεει το κεφαλι μου ησυχο για αρκετα χρονια. Του κανω χρηση με στοργη και προδερμ (!!!) και τελικα με προδωσε (γεμισμα καδου εως 80% max, στο ρευμα συνδεεται μονο οταν γινεται χρηση, ποτε θερμοκρασια πανω απο 60, ποτε στροφες πανω απο 800, παντα χρηση επωνυμου αφαλλατικου, μετα το περας της πλυσης μενει η ανοιχτη πορτα καδου και απορρυπαντικου για να στεγνωνει εσωτερικα...κ.ά.). Δηλαδη ακομα και τα ακριβα μοντελα απολυτως αναλωσιμα...Δεν ξααγοραζω ακριβα μοντελα σε οτιδηποτε!


Σορυ για το σεντονι!

----------


## UV.

βγάλε εκτός την αντίσταση θέρμανσης του νερού

----------

Ακεντακ (23-12-15)

----------


## gianndats

> βγάλε εκτός την αντίσταση θέρμανσης του νερού


Ευχαριστω. Το κανω και επανερχομαι.

----------


## UV.

πρόσεχε τα καλώδια που θα μείνουν εκτός

----------


## gianndats

> πρόσεχε τα καλώδια που θα μείνουν εκτός


Ευχαριστω για την επισημανση, σε προλαβα ομως! Ενοειται τα φσακια που αφαιρεσα τα μονωσα με μονωτικη ταινια!! Μπορει να μην ειμαι ουτε καν εραστχενης στις οικιακες συσκευες (το χομπυ μου ειναι το pc hardware) αλλα με το ρευμα δεν παιζω!
Λοιπον φιλε μου εσωσες. Ελυσα ολη την πλατη (10 βιδες και τελος-1 min) ωστε να αφαιρεσω φυσακια αντιστασης, εβαλα μια γρηγορη 15' πλυση και δουλευει κανονικοτατα. Μαλλον η αντισταση καηκε...Θα κανω βεβαια μερικες επαναληψεις για να το σιγουρεψω μην την πληρωσω αδικα. Την θερμοκρασια πλυσης της εβαλα στους 30 (δηλαδη θεωρητικα το πλυντηριο εστειλε ταση στα φυσακια της αντιστασης). Λοιπον θα κανω αλλη μια δοκιμη με θερμοκρασια πλυσης 0 βαθμους .Μετα θα ξανασυνδεσω τα ρευματα της αντιστασης και αν τοτε παλι πεσει το ρελε ειναι σπασμενη αντισταση 100%.
Υ.Γ.
Να υποθεσω οτι η ενδειξη "F-27" που μου εμφανιζει στο ανοιγμα μαζι με διπλο μπιπ εχει να κανει με το οτι δεν βρισκει την αντισταση; Αλλαζοντας θεση στον επιλογεα προγραμματος η ενδειξη φευγει και κανει κανονικα πλυση

----------


## gianndats

Καμια ιδεα πως αφαιρειται η αντισταση; Ειναι βιδωτη απο μεσα απ τον καδο;Τρεμω στην σκεψη οτι ισως θελει λυσιμο ολος ο καδος... Τα πληρη στοιχεια της αντιστασης ειναι :
220v 2000w    Bleckmann UF70 SHD SA14   03222   18/11/09  A1

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απόλαυσε το βίντεο 
http://www.espares.co.uk/product/es1...odelId=1167641




> Λοιπον θα κανω αλλη μια δοκιμη με θερμοκρασια πλυσης 0 βαθμους .Μετα θα ξανασυνδεσω τα ρευματα της αντιστασης και αν τοτε παλι πεσει το ρελε ειναι σπασμενη αντισταση 100%.


Άπιστε Θωμά ... :Tongue2:

----------


## gianndats

> Απόλαυσε το βίντεο 
> http://www.espares.co.uk/product/es1...odelId=1167641
> 
> 
> Άπιστε Θωμά ...


Ευχαριστω κι εσενα! Μπηκα να ποσταρω οτι βρηκα τον τροπο πως βγαινει η αντισταση αλλα δεν σε προλαβα! Απλως ξεβιδωνω την 10βιδα που ειναι πανω στην γειωση...!

----------


## diony

> Υ.Γ.
> Να υποθεσω οτι η ενδειξη "F-27" που μου εμφανιζει στο ανοιγμα μαζι με διπλο μπιπ εχει να κανει με το οτι δεν βρισκει την αντισταση; Αλλαζοντας θεση στον επιλογεα προγραμματος η ενδειξη φευγει και κανει κανονικα πλυση


Το f-27 προφανώς στο βγάζει λόγω του ότι δε βρίσκει το θερμοστοιχείο που είναι πάνω στην αντίσταση  , αν και στις οδηγίες χρήσης /σφάλματα δεν θυμάμαι να το αναφέρει

----------


## gianndats

Επανερχομαι για ανατροφοδοτηση. Αλλαξα εχθες την αντισταση, ολα καλα πλεον, δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις να ριχνει το ρελε. Το ενα φυσακι της αντιστασης δεν κουμπωσε καλα (εχει "φορά") και στην αρχη δεν ζεσταινόταν η αντισταση οπως μετρουσα την παρεχομενη ταση με το πολυμετρο. Αλλαξα την φορά στο ενα φυσακι και ειδα μικροσκοπικο σπινθήρα, κατευθειαν δουλεψε η αντισταση. Θελω να ευχαριστησω θερμα οσους μου απαντησατε και ι*διατερα το μελος UV.* ( :Wink: )που μου ανοιξε τα ματια με την αντισταση, ετσι γλιτωσα τα €50 του μαστορα (θα εφταναν αραγε  :Wink: . Η αντισταση που μου εδωσαν απ' οτι συμπεραινω ειναι "του κιλου" αφου κοστιζε μολις 9,5€ (χωρις τον θερμοστατη, τον αφαιρεσα απ την καμμενη) και ο πωλητης μου ειπε ειναι universal της τελευταιας 5ετιας και οχι ειδικος τυπος για το δικο μου πλυντηριο. Τελος να πληροφορησω οτι παρολο που χρησιμοποιω επωνυμο αφαλλατικο η αντισταση ηταν καλυμμενη με 1~3 χιλιοστα αλατα, αλλα η ζημια μαλλον πρωηλθε απο τις ινες ρουχων που εδεσαν στο κατω μερος και δημιουργησαν απο κατω διαβρωση
 με τα χρονια, οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο. Εις το επανιδειν!

----------


## merke

Καλησπέρα!!!
Πλυντήριο PRINCESS ρίχνει την ασφάλεια στη χελώνα της ΔΕΗ. 1)Αντισταση δεν ειναι 2)Αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτής δεν είναι τα έχω αλλάξει και πάλι ρίχνει την ασφάλεια. Πάμε για μοτέρ ?   
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε μου, ανεξάρτητα από το τί φταίει με το πλυντήριο, αν πέφτει η ασφάλεια στη χελώνα, πιθανότατα έχεις σημαντικό πρόβλημα με τον πίνακα στο σπίτι σου! Θα έπρεπε να πέφτει/καίγεται κάποια ασφάλεια στον πίνακα πριν προλάβει να πέσει η ασφάλεια στη χελώνα. Θα σου πρότεινα να φέρεις ένα ηλεκτρολόγο να ελέγξει τον πίνακά σου.

----------


## sofosal

πότε ακριβώς ρίχνει την ασφάλεια;
μόλις το βάλεις στην πρίζα;
μόλις πατήσεις το ON;
μόλις το βάλεις σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα;

αποσύνδεσε την αντλία εξαγωγής νερών, την αντίσταση, το μοτέρ, την  η/ τις βαλβίδες εισαγωγής νερού, ότι άλλο αποσυνδέεται, και αν ακόμα πέφτει η ασφάλεια πας εγκέφαλο;

----------


## diony

Μην κάνεις τις δοκιμές βάζοντάς το στην πρίζα , θα δημιουργήσεις πιθανό και άλλο πρόβλημα π.χ. αν φταίει η αντίσταση , με το βραχυκύκλωμα που γίνεται μπορεί να κολλήσει μόνιμα η επαφή του πρεσοστάτη , του ρελέ πλακέτας αν έχει , ή του θερμοστάτη και πολλά άλλα (αν δεν έχει ήδη γίνει η ζημιά)
Αν δε βρεις τίποτε ψάξε και για φθαρμένα καλώδια που ακουμπάνε σε μεταλλικό μέρος , ή έλεγξε και την κλειδαριά της πόρτας (λίγο σπάνιο αλλά το έτυχα κάποιες φορές

----------

FILMAN (01-07-15)

----------


## gianndats

> Επανερχομαι για ανατροφοδοτηση. Αλλαξα εχθες την αντισταση, ολα καλα πλεον, δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις να ριχνει το ρελε. Το ενα φυσακι της αντιστασης δεν κουμπωσε καλα (εχει "φορά") και στην αρχη δεν ζεσταινόταν η αντισταση οπως μετρουσα την παρεχομενη ταση με το πολυμετρο. Αλλαξα την φορά στο ενα φυσακι και ειδα μικροσκοπικο σπινθήρα, κατευθειαν δουλεψε η αντισταση. Θελω να ευχαριστησω θερμα οσους μου απαντησατε και ι*διατερα το μελος UV.* ()που μου ανοιξε τα ματια με την αντισταση, ετσι γλιτωσα τα €50 του μαστορα (θα εφταναν αραγε . Η αντισταση που μου εδωσαν απ' οτι συμπεραινω ειναι "του κιλου" αφου κοστιζε μολις 9,5€ (χωρις τον θερμοστατη, τον αφαιρεσα απ την καμμενη) και ο πωλητης μου ειπε ειναι universal της τελευταιας 5ετιας και οχι ειδικος τυπος για το δικο μου πλυντηριο. Τελος να πληροφορησω οτι παρολο που χρησιμοποιω επωνυμο αφαλλατικο η αντισταση ηταν καλυμμενη με 1~3 χιλιοστα αλατα, αλλα η ζημια μαλλον πρωηλθε απο τις ινες ρουχων που εδεσαν στο κατω μερος και δημιουργησαν απο κατω διαβρωση
>  με τα χρονια, οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο. Εις το επανιδειν!


Χαιρετώ την ομάδα μετά από 3,5 χρόνια για να δηλώσω ότι η αντίσταση που άλλαξα τον 8/2014 κάηκε κι αυτή! Είναι αστείο αλλά μάλλον οι αντιστάσεις πλέον κατασκευάζονται με συγκεκριμενη διάρκεια ζωής, η εργοστασιακή άντεξε 4,5 χρόνια, η τσιποαντίσταση των 9,5€ άντεξε ακόμα λιγότερο μόλις 3 χρόνια. Να τονίσω ότι αυτή τη φορά η καμενη αντίσταση δεν έριχνε το ρελέ του πίνακα όπως τον 8/2014. Αυτή η φορά το πλυντήριο δούλευε αλλά 6 μήνες τώρα άφηνε τα προγράμματα στη μέση ή έμενε κολημμένο στην άντλυση χωρίς να προχωράει σε στύψιμο και άλλα πολλά κουλά πράγματα. Νόμιζα ήταν θέμα πλακέτας, όμως γκουγκλαροντας ανακαλυψα οτι αυτή η σχιζοφρενική συμπεριφορά ίσως οφείλεται σε καμενη αντισταση. Και όντως διαπίστωσα ότι είχαμε 6 μηνες καμενη αντισταση και δεν το ξεραμε. Για όσους έχουν το ίδιο πλυντήριο (Bosch Logixx 8 Sensitive WAS20420GR) έχω να ενημερώσω ότι ίσως ανακάλυψα το λόγο που καιγεται τακτικά η αντίσταση, θα πειραματιστώ με πιθανές λύσεις όταν θα έχω χρόνο και θα επανέλθω για ενημέρωση.

----------

mikemtb73 (02-02-18)

----------


## klik

Μήπως έχεις πολλά άλατα στο νερό που είτε επικάθονται είτε σκεπάζουν την αντίσταση εμποδίζοντας την μετάδοση της θερμότητας στο νερό;
Όταν έβγαλες την προηγούμενη, καθάρισες (απο την τρύπα που βρισκόταν η αντίσταση) το χώρο από τα ιζήματα;

----------


## gianndats

> Μήπως έχεις πολλά άλατα στο νερό που είτε επικάθονται είτε σκεπάζουν την αντίσταση εμποδίζοντας την μετάδοση της θερμότητας στο νερό;
> Όταν έβγαλες την προηγούμενη, καθάρισες (απο την τρύπα που βρισκόταν η αντίσταση) το χώρο από τα ιζήματα;


Καλημέρα. Οχι δεν εφταιγαν τα αλατα, η καμενη αντίσταση ήταν πεντακάθαρη απο άλατα, ίσως επειδή σε κάθε πλύση χρησιμοποιούμε αφαλατική ταμπλέτα (τη φτηνιάρικη του φτηνιάρικου σουπεραρκετ) ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε πολύ σκληρό νερό. Ειχε βεβαια σε καποια σημεία "σαπουνια" δηλαδή αδιάλυτο απορρυπαντικό, αλλά αυτό συνεβη επειδή τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες γίνονταν πλύσεις μόνο με κρύο νερό. Το 2ο που με ρωτάς (αν καθαρισα το χώρο απο ιζήματα) το 2014 που αλλαξα την εργοστασιακή, αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά μαλλον ναι γιατί τωρα που εκανα τη 2η αλλαγη δεν ειχε βρωμιές ο χώρος. Εχω όμως μάλλον καταλήξει στη πηγή του προβλήματος. Το κατω αριστερό μερος της αντίστασης είχε μια μπάλα από ίνες ρούχων και άλλα συναφή, το ίδιο ακριβώς φαινόμενο που είχε και η εργοστασιακή αντίσταση (φαινεται στη φωτό της απάντησης μου #10) τον 8/2014. Σε εκείνο το σημείο αριστερά της αντίστασης βρίσκεται η επανείσοδος νερών του κάδου, εννοώ των ζεστών επαναχρησιμοποιούμενων νερών. Αυτά λοιπόν τα νερά κατά την επανείσοδο τους στον κάδο πρώτα πρώτα κουτουλάνε σε εκείνο το σημείο της αντίστασης και ουσιαστικά η αντισταση λειτουργεί ως "φιλτρο" και πανω της καθονται ολες οι βρωμιες που κανονικα θα έπρεπε να παρακρατούνται στο κανονικό φίλτρο! Την ίδια στιγμη, το κανονικό φίλτρο είναι πραγματικά πεντακάθαρο. Στα 8 χρόνια που το έχουμε το πλυντήριο ποτε δεν εχω βρει καμια τριχα/ίνα στο ρημαδοφίλτρο! Δηλαδή μιλάμε για ένα σχεδιαστικό πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου, ή το φίλτρο μου έχει πρόβλημα. Δειτε λίγο το φίλτρο στη φωτό, σας φαίνεται εντάξει; Δε θα έπρεπε να έχει καποια σίτα για να παρακρατάει όλα αυτά που τελικά καταλήγουν πανω στην αντίσταση και την καταστρέφουν;
IMG_20180204_110305 (Large).jpgIMG_20180204_110259 (Large).jpg

----------


## gianndats

> Καλημέρα. Οχι δεν εφταιγαν τα αλατα, η καμενη αντίσταση ήταν πεντακάθαρη απο άλατα, ίσως επειδή σε κάθε πλύση χρησιμοποιούμε αφαλατική ταμπλέτα (τη φτηνιάρικη του φτηνιάρικου σουπεραρκετ) ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε πολύ σκληρό νερό. Ειχε βεβαια σε καποια σημεία "σαπουνια" δηλαδή αδιάλυτο απορρυπαντικό, αλλά αυτό συνεβη επειδή τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες γίνονταν πλύσεις μόνο με κρύο νερό. Το 2ο που με ρωτάς (αν καθαρισα το χώρο απο ιζήματα) το 2014 που αλλαξα την εργοστασιακή, αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά μαλλον ναι γιατί τωρα που εκανα τη 2η αλλαγη δεν ειχε βρωμιές ο χώρος. Εχω όμως μάλλον καταλήξει στη πηγή του προβλήματος. Το κατω αριστερό μερος της αντίστασης είχε μια μπάλα από ίνες ρούχων και άλλα συναφή, το ίδιο ακριβώς φαινόμενο που είχε και η εργοστασιακή αντίσταση (φαινεται στη φωτό της απάντησης μου #10) τον 8/2014. Σε εκείνο το σημείο αριστερά της αντίστασης βρίσκεται η επανείσοδος νερών του κάδου, εννοώ των ζεστών επαναχρησιμοποιούμενων νερών. Αυτά λοιπόν τα νερά κατά την επανείσοδο τους στον κάδο πρώτα πρώτα κουτουλάνε σε εκείνο το σημείο της αντίστασης και ουσιαστικά η αντισταση λειτουργεί ως "φιλτρο" και πανω της καθονται ολες οι βρωμιες που κανονικα θα έπρεπε να παρακρατούνται στο κανονικό φίλτρο! Την ίδια στιγμη, το κανονικό φίλτρο είναι πραγματικά πεντακάθαρο. Στα 8 χρόνια που το έχουμε το πλυντήριο ποτε δεν εχω βρει καμια τριχα/ίνα στο ρημαδοφίλτρο! Δηλαδή μιλάμε για ένα σχεδιαστικό πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου, ή το φίλτρο μου έχει πρόβλημα. Δειτε λίγο το φίλτρο στη φωτό, σας φαίνεται εντάξει; Δε θα έπρεπε να έχει καποια σίτα για να παρακρατάει όλα αυτά που τελικά καταλήγουν πανω στην αντίσταση και την καταστρέφουν;
> IMG_20180204_110305 (Large).jpgIMG_20180204_110259 (Large).jpg


.

Αν προσθέσω εκει στο φίλτρο καμια σίτα θα προκαλέσω καμια δυσλειτουργία λέτε;

----------


## tipos

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να βαλεις σιτα,ολα τα καινουργια πλυντηρια εχουν φιλτρο χωρις σιτα,τα χνουδια πανε κατευθειαν στην αποχετευση.Παλια ανοιγαμε φιλτρο καθε μηνα και καθαριζαμε τα χνουδια,τωρα τα χνουδια φευγουν μονα τους.Τα σημερινα φιλτρα ειναι μονο για χοντρα σκουπιδια και κατα μια εννοια ειναι σχεδον αχρηστα.
Το σκεπτικο σου στο#17 ειναι λαθος γιατι το πλυντηριο δεν ανακυκλωνει τα ιδια νερα μεσο του φιλτρου,αυτο το κανουν μονο τα πλυντηρια με ψεκασμο-jet system.
Οι αντιστασεις καιγονται για πολλους λογους,οπως κακη ποιοτητα ανταλακτικου-πολυ συχνη χρηση του πλυντηριου-χρηση ακαταλληλων αποριπαντικων,ηλεκτροληση και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## gianndats

> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να βαλεις σιτα,ολα τα καινουργια πλυντηρια εχουν φιλτρο χωρις σιτα,τα χνουδια πανε κατευθειαν στην αποχετευση.Παλια ανοιγαμε φιλτρο καθε μηνα και καθαριζαμε τα χνουδια,τωρα τα χνουδια φευγουν μονα τους.Τα σημερινα φιλτρα ειναι μονο για χοντρα σκουπιδια και κατα μια εννοια ειναι σχεδον αχρηστα.
> Το σκεπτικο σου στο#17 ειναι λαθος γιατι το πλυντηριο δεν ανακυκλωνει τα ιδια νερα μεσο του φιλτρου,αυτο το κανουν μονο τα πλυντηρια με ψεκασμο-jet system.
> Οι αντιστασεις καιγονται για πολλους λογους,οπως κακη ποιοτητα ανταλακτικου-πολυ συχνη χρηση του πλυντηριου-χρηση ακαταλληλων αποριπαντικων,ηλεκτροληση και αλλα πολλα.


Καλησπέρα. Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσες. Βλεπω οτι γνωρίζεις καλά το επάγγελμα άρα οκ δεν το ψάχνω άλλο με την προσθηκη σίτας. Απ' την άλλη όμως δε μπορώ να αγνοήσω το γεγονός οτι η αντίσταση στο κατω αριστερο τμημα της γεμιζει με μια μπαλα απο ινες/τριχες που προέρχεται από την είσοδο νερών που βρισκεται ακριβως διπλα (οκ δεν εινα ιανακυκλωση οπως εσφαλμενα εγραψα αλλα ειναι κάποια είσοδος νερου). Μπορω να κανω κατι εκει να μην πιανει ινες/τριχες η αντισταση; Γιατι την σαπιζουν και καταστρέφεται.

----------


## tipos

Οι αντιστασεις δεν καιγονται απο τις ινες των ρουχων οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι για αυτο.Ποσσες πλυσεις κανει το πλυντηριο την εβδοαμαδα?Εκτος του απορυπαντικου βαζεις και αλλα προσθετα οπως χλωρινη?

----------


## gianndats

> Οι αντιστασεις δεν καιγονται απο τις ινες των ρουχων οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι για αυτο.Ποσσες πλυσεις κανει το πλυντηριο την εβδοαμαδα?Εκτος του απορυπαντικου βαζεις και αλλα προσθετα οπως χλωρινη?


4 πλύσεις/βδομάδα συνήθως. Άλλα πρόσθετα ποτέ, εκτός από την αφαλατική ταμπλέτα. Δες λίγο την εργοστασιακή αντίσταση που άλλαξα το 2014, γιατί εγώ αν και άσχετος νομίζω ότι η αντίσταση καταστράφηκε εξαιτίας της συσσώρευσης ινων...

----------


## tipos

Ομολογω οτι τετοιο τυλιγμα πρωτη φορα βλεπω :Confused1: ,ειναι λες και το εκανες σκοπιμα με το χερι σου.Ναι θα μπορουσε να φταει αυτο στην περιπτωση σου,εγω παντως τετοιο τυλιγμα πρωτη φορα βλεπω και πιστεψε με εχω αλαξει εκατονταδες αντιστασεις.
Οσο για το αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για αυτο το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο να δωθει καποια λυση λογο οτι οταν το πλυντηριο στιβει οτι και να βαλεις στο σημειο για προστασια υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να να φυγει απο τη θεση του και να κανει μεγαλυτερη ζημια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιάννη πληροφοριακά σου λέω ότι είχα αλλάξει με καινούριες αντιστάσεις,  2 κατά σειρά και μας έριχνε ρελε (ακόμη και σε ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες) . Στην 3 αλλαγή δούλεψε κανονικά , θέλω να πω με αυτό , ότι η απαιτήσεις ρελε προστασίας είναι τέτοιες που η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση που θα τοποθετηθεί πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλή ποιοτικά .
4-5 πλύσεις την βδομάδα δεν είναι λίγο.
Οι περισσότερες αντιστάσεις που έχουν πρόβλημα με το "καλημέρα " της τοποθέτησης τους είναι "no name " και φθηνές. Στην περίπτωση σου πήρες την λίγο καλύτερη δυνατή ποιοτικά αντίσταση γιαυτό και τα 3 χρόνια .
Εάν στο φίλτρο τοποθετήσεις σίτα , θα βουλώνει ευκολότερα . Προφανώς το είδος ρουχισμού πλύσης είναι μάλλον περισσότερο μάλλινα / κουβέρτες / πετσέτες  κτλ. Τα χνούδια δεν δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση ούτε τα άλατα . Έχω δει αντίσταση τόσο σκεπασμένη από χνούδια άλατα που δεν έβλεπες τις σωληνώσεις της αντίστασης από κάτω (και αυτό με τοποθετημένο ρελέ προστασίας / καταστράφηκε σύμφωνα με δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη μετά τα 12 περίπου χρόνια ).

----------


## gianndats

> Ομολογω οτι τετοιο τυλιγμα πρωτη φορα βλεπω,ειναι λες και το εκανες σκοπιμα με το χερι σου.Ναι θα μπορουσε να φταει αυτο στην περιπτωση σου,εγω παντως τετοιο τυλιγμα πρωτη φορα βλεπω και πιστεψε με εχω αλαξει εκατονταδες αντιστασεις.
> Οσο για το αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για αυτο το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο να δωθει καποια λυση λογο οτι οταν το πλυντηριο στιβει οτι και να βαλεις στο σημειο για προστασια υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να να φυγει απο τη θεση του και να κανει μεγαλυτερη ζημια.


Και η 2η αντίσταση που κάηκε και την άλλαξα προχθές περίπου έτσι ήταν όπως στη φωτο...Μία μπάλα από ίνες κάτω αριστερά.

----------


## gianndats

> Γιάννη πληροφοριακά σου λέω ότι είχα αλλάξει με καινούριες αντιστάσεις,  2 κατά σειρά και μας έριχνε ρελε (ακόμη και σε ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες) . Στην 3 αλλαγή δούλεψε κανονικά , θέλω να πω με αυτό , ότι η απαιτήσεις ρελε προστασίας είναι τέτοιες που η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση που θα τοποθετηθεί πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλή ποιοτικά .
> 4-5 πλύσεις την βδομάδα δεν είναι λίγο.
> Οι περισσότερες αντιστάσεις που έχουν πρόβλημα με το "καλημέρα " της τοποθέτησης τους είναι "no name " και φθηνές. Στην περίπτωση σου πήρες την λίγο καλύτερη δυνατή ποιοτικά αντίσταση γιαυτό και τα 3 χρόνια .
> Εάν στο φίλτρο τοποθετήσεις σίτα , θα βουλώνει ευκολότερα . Προφανώς το είδος ρουχισμού πλύσης είναι μάλλον περισσότερο μάλλινα / κουβέρτες / πετσέτες  κτλ. Τα χνούδια δεν δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση ούτε τα άλατα . Έχω δει αντίσταση τόσο σκεπασμένη από χνούδια άλατα που δεν έβλεπες τις σωληνώσεις της αντίστασης από κάτω (και αυτό με τοποθετημένο ρελέ προστασίας / καταστράφηκε σύμφωνα με δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη μετά τα 12 περίπου χρόνια ).


Σ ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και η 2η αντίσταση που κάηκε και την άλλαξα προχθές περίπου έτσι ήταν όπως στη φωτο...Μία μπάλα από ίνες κάτω αριστερά.


Μου θύμισες ένα πλυντήριο μάλλον γαλλικό μοντέλο που είχε πριν και παράλληλα σε όλο το μήκος  με την αντίσταση μια προστασία (Γ ή Ζ σε λαμάκι πιασμένο στον κάδο και πριν την αντίσταση / πριν από την φορά στυψίματος που γυρίζουν τα νερά ) και απορούσα τότε για ποιο λόγο το έκαναν έτσι . Και μάλλον σύμφωνα με την παρούσα συζήτηση γιαυτό το έκαναν έτσι .

Αν έστυβε από την άλλη φορά το στύψιμο θα έβρισκες τις ίνες από την άλλη πλευρά της αντίστασης. Λογικό είναι πάνω στο στύψιμο και όσες ίνες έχουν μείνει να κουλουριαστούν πάνω στην 1η μετόπη της αντίστασης , επειδή ταυτόχρονα αδειάζει από νερά παραμένουν και στεγνώνουν εκεί . Στις αργές στροφές πλύσης έχουν την ευκαιρία οι ίνες να απελευθερωθούν σταδιακά , αλλά στο στύψιμο δύσκολα .

----------


## gianndats

> Μου θύμισες ένα πλυντήριο μάλλον γαλλικό μοντέλο που είχε πριν και παράλληλα σε όλο το μήκος  με την αντίσταση μια προστασία (Γ ή Ζ σε λαμάκι πιασμένο στον κάδο και πριν την αντίσταση / πριν από την φορά στυψίματος που γυρίζουν τα νερά ) και απορούσα τότε για ποιο λόγο το έκαναν έτσι . Και μάλλον σύμφωνα με την παρούσα συζήτηση γιαυτό το έκαναν έτσι .
> 
> Αν έστυβε από την άλλη φορά το στύψιμο θα έβρισκες τις ίνες από την άλλη πλευρά της αντίστασης. Λογικό είναι πάνω στο στύψιμο και όσες ίνες έχουν μείνει να κουλουριαστούν πάνω στην 1η μετόπη της αντίστασης , επειδή ταυτόχρονα αδειάζει από νερά παραμένουν και στεγνώνουν εκεί . Στις αργές στροφές πλύσης έχουν την ευκαιρία οι ίνες να απελευθερωθούν σταδιακά , αλλά στο στύψιμο δύσκολα .


Πάντως εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κακος ο σχεδιασμος από τον κατασκευαστη, το φιλτρο να μην εχει ποτε πιασει τιποτα, και η αντισταση να ειναι σαν τη χαβουζα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια χαρά το βρίσκω το μοντέλο ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχει πιάσει τίποτα στο φίλτρο . Όταν άλλα πλυντήρια σου βγάζουν την ψυχή με το συχνό καθάρισμα φίλτρου. Έπειτα το πρόβλημα σου δεν δημιουργήθηκε εξαιτίας του φίλτρου, ούτε σου κατέστρεψε την αντλία κτλ.
Αγοράστηκε το 2010 όπως λες,  και 3-4 πλύσεις την βδομάδα .
Έχουμε 7 έτη Χ 52 εβδομάδες Χ 3 πλύσεις την βδομάδα = 1092 πλύσεις

----------


## pmet

Καλησπέρα , 

Αφού καταρχήν συγχαρώ & ευχαριστήσω το forum για τις χρήσιμες συμβδουλές τους τις οποίες έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση . 

Έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα με τον gianndats (και Bosch 7xxx) , δηλάδη ξαφνικά πέφτει ο ρελές μόλις απλα γυρίσεις τον διακόπτη των προγραμμάτων . Αφού διάβασα τις ενέργειες που δοκίμασε , έκανε τα ίδια και απομόνωσα την αντίσταση , και γυρνάει ο διακόπτης χωρίς να ρίχνει ρελέ . Έβγαλα την αντίσταση , η οποία έιχε αρκετά χνούδια στην βάση της , αλλά γενικά ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση χωρίς άλατα . 

Ενώ ήμου έτοιμος να πάρω καινούργια αύριο , σκέφτηκα να την ελέγξω με ένα πολύμετρο .
Το περίεργο είναι οτι την μέτρησα και δείχνει οκ , καθώς επίσης ακουμπώντας το ένα ή το άλλο ακρο την έλεγξα για διαρροή με το σασί  αλλα δεν έχει . Επίσης την καθάρισα απο τα χνούδια και ΄ότι άλλο είχε μαζέψει ΄πανω της  .

Δέν την έβαλα πάλι πάνω , 1ον γιατί βγάζωντας της έχει λίγα νερά γύρω γύρω (οπότε θα τα αφήσω να στεγνώσουν καλύτερα αύριο ) , 2ον δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αλλάξω για σιγουριά το λάστιχο 3ον ήταν και αργά , ώστε να δοκιμάσω πάλι αν με το καθάρισμα απο τα χνούδια διορθώθηκε .

Να πάω να πάρω άλλη για σιγουρία ? Το λάστιχο αν και δείχνει σε καλή κατάσταση να το αλλάξω εφόσον υπάρχει μόνο του σαν ανταλλακτικό ? Είναι πιθανό απο τα χνούδια στην βάση να βραχυκύκλωνε ? 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ενώ ήμου έτοιμος να πάρω καινούργια αύριο , σκέφτηκα να την ελέγξω με ένα πολύμετρο .
> Το περίεργο είναι οτι την μέτρησα και δείχνει οκ , καθώς επίσης ακουμπώντας το ένα ή το άλλο ακρο την έλεγξα για διαρροή με το σασί αλλα δεν έχει . Επίσης την καθάρισα απο τα χνούδια και ΄ότι άλλο είχε μαζέψει ΄πανω της ..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgPYeSDG1pc
Στο παραπάνω βίντεο βλέπεις την διαφορά του απλού πολύμετρου με ένα σωστό όργανο megger . Βλέπεις από 3:50 και μετά . Άλλαξε αντίσταση μόνο.
Για να καταλάβεις την "ανιχνευσιμότητα " διαρροής με πολύμετρο απλό , έναντι του megger , αρκεί να δοκιμάσεις σε μια βρεγμένη λωρίδα χαρτιού 5-10 εκατοστών . Αν δοκιμάσεις να μετρήσεις στα άκρα της βρεγμένης λωρίδας χαρτιού με απλό πολύμετρο , δεν θα πάρεις ένδειξη ούτε στην μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα των ohms , ενώ με το "μανιβελίσιο" του βίντεο θα στο δείξει άμεσα .

----------

pmet (18-12-18)

----------


## pmet

Έγινε η αντικατάσταση της αντίστασης και δουλεύει κανονικά το πλυνντήριο . 

Ευχαριστώ τον Πέτρο για την επιβεβαίωση οτ πρέπει να αλλάξη την αντίσταση . 

Μάλλον θα το ξανά ανοίξω γιατί πρέπει να δακρύζει λίγο νερό . Να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο . Πρέπει να ξεβιδώσω και να σπρώξω το λαμάκι της αντίστασης πριν τον βάλω και το ξανά σφίξω ? 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πρέπει να ξεβιδώσω και να σπρώξω το λαμάκι της αντίστασης πριν τον βάλω και το ξανά σφίξω ?


Η μεσαία βίδα της αντίστασης δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μια "πρέσα " και φουσκώνει την φλάντζα για να στεγανώσει με το σφίξιμο η φλάντζα . Εννοείται αρχικά η μεσαία βίδα (παξιμάδι συνήθως ) θα είναι πλήρως χαλαρή για να έχουμε "ξεφούσκωτη " την φλάντζα , κατόπιν προσέχουμε η φλάντζα να έχει μπει όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στον κάδο , αλλιώς αν την βάλεις μερικώς ή πρόχειρα μπορεί να ξεφύγει η φλάντζα με το σφίξιμο.



> Ευχαριστώ τον Πέτρο για την επιβεβαίωση οτ πρέπει να αλλάξη την αντίσταση .


Που το επιβεβαίωσα ? ... στην τύχη την άλλαξες  :Lol:

----------


## pmet

Επιβεβαίωση εννοουσα , την αναφορά σου ότι με απλό πολύμετρο , η ανίχνευση διαρροής μπορεί να μην έιναι σίγουρη  . Γιατί μετά το μέτρημα στην δικιά μου που έβγαλα , με το πολυμετρο , άρχισα να έχω αμφιβολίες αν φταίει η αντίσταση , εφόσον μου έδειχνε οκ .

θα την ξανά βγάλω αύριο , και θα την τοποθετήσω προσεκτικότερα .

ευχαριστω & καληνύχτα

----------


## pmet

Έσφιξα περισσότερο την βίδα της αντίστασης και είναι οκ . 

Καλές γιορτές

----------


## pmet

Δυστυχώς πάλι τα ίδια . Ενώ δούλεψε κανονικά για 4-5 πλυσίματα , ξανά ρίχνει τελευταία .

Λιγο διαφορετικά συμπτώματα , ενώ πριν όπως είχα πει με το που γυρνούσα τον διακόπτη τον έριχνε , τώρα ανοίγει με τον διακόπτη ξεκινάει να ρίχνει νερό και μετά από πολύ λίγο ρίχνει ρελε .

Να απομονώσω αντίσταση να το βάλω να δουλέψει χωρίς ?

----------


## klik

Δες μηπως παλι εχεις διαρροη νερού. Αυτες οι φλατζες δεν ειναι για βαλε βγαλε.

----------


## pmet

Χωρίς την αντίσταση ολοκληρώνει πρόγραμμα κανονικά . Διαρροή εξωτερικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει . Θα βγάλω την αντίσταση να την ξανα βάλω ? 

Να προσέξω κάτι άλλο κατα την τοποθέτηση . Είχα δει και το video που έιχε βάλει καποιος στις πρώτες σελίδες .

----------


## Xarry

Τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχω και εγω σε Bosch αυριο θα βγαλω την αντισταση για να την αλλαξω, αλλα απο περιεργεια τη μετρησα και εδειξε 47Ω. Εαν ειναι και στην δικη μου περιπτωση η αντισταση πως μπορει να δημιουργει τη διαρροη;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχω και εγω σε Bosch αυριο θα βγαλω την αντισταση για να την αλλαξω, αλλα απο περιεργεια τη μετρησα και εδειξε 47Ω. Εαν ειναι και στην δικη μου περιπτωση η αντισταση πως μπορει να δημιουργει τη διαρροη;


τα εξηγει στο ποστ 31.Δεν ειναι καταλληλο οργανο το πολυμετρο για τετοιου ειδους μετρηση.

----------


## tipos

47 ohm είναι πολλά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχεις αντίσταση 1125w πράγμα λίγο απίθανο καθώς μια αντίσταση πλυντηρίου bosch κατά μέσο όρο είναι από 2000w στα νέα μοντέλα μέχρι 2500w στα παλαιότερα. Στατιστικά η βλάβη σου είναι στην αντίσταση αν κρίνω και από την μέτρηση σου.
Ένα meger σαφώς και κάνει καλή δουλειά αλλά και ένα πολύμετρο με κλίμακα μέχρι 200Mohm μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> 47 ohm είναι πολλά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχεις αντίσταση 1125w πράγμα λίγο απίθανο καθώς μια αντίσταση πλυντηρίου bosch κατά μέσο όρο είναι από 2000w στα νέα μοντέλα μέχρι 2500w στα παλαιότερα. Στατιστικά η βλάβη σου είναι στην αντίσταση αν κρίνω και από την μέτρηση σου.
> Ένα meger σαφώς και κάνει καλή δουλειά αλλά και ένα πολύμετρο με κλίμακα μέχρι 200Mohm μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει.


Δεν είναι γραμμικές αντιστάσεις αυτές. Μεταβάλλετε η τιμή τους σε συνάρτηση με την θερμοκρασία τους.

----------


## Xarry

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι και στην δικη μου περιπτωση διορθωθηκε το προβλημα με αλλαγη της αντιστασης.

Σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## Grip

Καλησπέρα. Να ξεθάψω το θέμα και να ρωτήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου ως κάτοχος ενός Bosch logix, έχει εδω και δύο μήνες μου ρίχνει τον ρελε του σπιτιού 20 λεπτά αφού τελειώσει την οποιαδήποτε πλύση. Το έχω τοποθετήσει και σε πιο ισχυρή πρίζα, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μου το κάνει ποτέ κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης, αλλά πάντοτε αφού τελειώσει κοντά στο 20λεπτο.καμια ιδέα;

----------


## gianndats

> Καλησπέρα. Να ξεθάψω το θέμα και να ρωτήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου ως κάτοχος ενός Bosch logix, έχει εδω και δύο μήνες μου ρίχνει τον ρελε του σπιτιού 20 λεπτά αφού τελειώσει την οποιαδήποτε πλύση. Το έχω τοποθετήσει και σε πιο ισχυρή πρίζα, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μου το κάνει ποτέ κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης, αλλά πάντοτε αφού τελειώσει κοντά στο 20λεπτο.καμια ιδέα;


Καλησπέρα. Εφόσον σου ρίχνει τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό (ρελε) τότε εικάζω ότι οφειλεται σε διαρροή ρεύματος. Το ζήτημα ειναι το που βεβαια. Τη στιγμη που πεφτει το ρελε σε τί προγραμμα ετοιμαζεται να μπει στο πλυντηριο; Μηπως σε άντληση νερου απ τον καδο;

----------


## Grip

Περίπου 20 λεπτά μετά την λήξη του οποιουδήποτε προγράμματός. Ενώ δείχνει 0 το πρόγραμμα και έχει στεγνώσει τα πιάτα. Απλά είναι στην πρίζα.

----------


## gianndats

> Περίπου 20 λεπτά μετά την λήξη του οποιουδήποτε προγράμματός. Ενώ δείχνει 0 το πρόγραμμα και έχει στεγνώσει τα πιάτα. Απλά είναι στην πρίζα.


Φίλε μου μας μπερδεψες λιγουλακι γιατι το νημα ειναι για πλυντηριο ρουχων οχι πιατων

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλημερα σε όλους!
> Το πλυντήριο ρούχων μου Bosch Logixx 8 Sensitive [Bosch WAS20420GR / 23 (FD 8912 200028] ξαφνικα αρχισε να ριχνει το ρελε. Οσο ειναι ο διακοπτης επιλογης προγραμματος στο 0 (=κλειστο το πλυντηριο) δεν το ριχνει, αμεσως μολις γυρισω τον διακοπτη προς οποιοδηποτε προγραμμα ριχνει αμεσως το ρελε στον πινακα. Τονιζω οτι πεφτει το ρελε και οχι η ασφαλεια της γραμμης.
> 
> Ενεργειες μου:
> *1)* Ελεγξα την πριζα βαζοντας αλλη συσκευη υψηλης καταναλώσης με γειωση και ειναι μια χαρα. Να διευκρινησω (αν εχει καποια σημασια) οτι ειναι πριζα 16Α. Επισης τοκιμασα το πλυντηριο και σε αλλη κοντινη ριζα (10Α) και ριχνει παλι το ρελε.
> *2)* Ανοιξα το πλυντηριο απο επανω και δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο (καλα, λογω απειριας και να υπηρχε κατι τιναγμενο μαλλον δεν θα το εβλεπα). Ουτε ειδα πουθενα διαρροες
> *3)* Ανοιξα το πλυντηριο απο κατω και ειδα οτι το ενα απ τα 2 καρβουνακια του μοτερ εχει λιγο καπνισει λερωνοντας με μαυρη πουδρα την φυσα του μοτερ η οποια ειναι κολλητα διπλα του. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το 2ο καρβουνακι δεν δειχνει να εχει καπνισει, το ακουμπησα και δεν λερωθηκα. Βεβαια δεν εχει διπλα του καποια φυσα οπως το αλλο καρβουνακι ωστε να "μαρτυραει" την βρωμια.
> *4)* Απομονωσα την φυσα του μοτερ να δω μηπως και φταιει το μοτερ αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζεται.
> *5)* Στην παροχη ρευματος το πρωτο πρωτο εξαρτημα στο οποιο εισερχεται το ρευμα ειναι το κυκλωμα που σας δειχνω στην φωτο (κωδικος Iskra bsh nr 9000 005994) το οποιος γκουγκλαροντας βλεπω οτι ειναι πυκνωτης-φιλτρο ρευματος (Kondensator-Netzfilter). Αυτο γειωνει επανω στην πλατη του πλυντηριου. Ξεβιδωνοντας την εν λογω γειωση το πλυντηριο δουλευει μια χαρα. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι τρομακτικα επικινδυνο αλλα δεν πλησιασα καθολου το πλυντηριο και το αφησα να ξεκινησει να δουλευει για μολις 2-3 λεπτα (και ακριβως διπλα στο πλυντηριο εχω πυροσβεστηρα!). Λετε να φταει αυτο το κυκλωμα; Αλλα αν φταει αυτο, θα πρεπει να πεφτει το ρελε ακομα και οταν ο επιλογεας προγραμματος ειναι στο 0, γιατι ακομα και τοτε στο εν λογω κυκλωμα διερχεται ρευμα...
> ...


Για να πέφτει ο Δ.Δ.Ε. (Διαφορικός Διακόπτης Εντάσεως και ΟΧΙ ρελέ, διότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ρελέ) τότε μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον αντιπαρασιτικό πυκνωτή ή αλλιώς στα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ (εφόσον το μοτέρ είναι DC)

----------


## Grip

Άλλο είχα στο μυαλό μου και άλλο έγραψα. Ρούχων ήθελα να πω και στύψιμο αντί στέγνωμα

----------


## mirodias

Καλημέρα και από μένα.
Έχω αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με ένα πλυντήριο bosch (ηλικίας 10 χρόνων περίπου).
Δουλεύει κανονικά και ξαφνικά ρίχνει το ρελέ (όχι τον ασφαλειοδιακόπτη).
Παρατήρησε το κάνει όταν ζεσταίνει το νερό. Όταν το πρόγραμμα έφτασε στην πλύση και προφανώς θερμαίνεται το νερό, το ρελέ έπεφτε συνέχεια. Το προχώρησα στο ξέβγαλμα και λειτούργησε κανονικά. Θεώρησα διαβάζοντας και τα προηγούμενα ποστ, ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι η αντίσταση. Το έλυσα έβγαλα την αντίσταση η οποία όμως εμφανισιακά δείχνει μία χαρά. Ελάχιστη βρωμιά μόνο ο ένας ακροδέκτης ελαφρώς σκουριασμένος αλλά όχι στο κομμάτι που έκανε επαφή. Τη μέτρησα με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο της πλάκας και μου δίνει σταθερά 25Ω. Δεν ξέρω τη μέτρηση θα έπρεπε να πάρω χεχε αλλά σε προηγούμενο post τα 47Ω είχαν φανεί πολλά. Δεν έχω ελέγξει κάτι άλλο γιατί θεώρησα ότι εφόσον το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κατά τη θέρμανση είναι η αντίσταση. 
Πώς προτείνετε να συνεχίσω;

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξε αντίσταση.
Όταν μια αντίσταση έχει διαρροή (όπως στην περίπτωσή σου) είναι πολύ δύσκολο να την ελέγξεις, θέλει ειδικό όργανο, μεγγόμετρο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------

mirodias (11-05-21), vasilllis (11-05-21)

----------


## gianndats

> Καλημέρα και από μένα.
> Έχω αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με ένα πλυντήριο bosch (ηλικίας 10 χρόνων περίπου).
> Δουλεύει κανονικά και ξαφνικά ρίχνει το ρελέ (όχι τον ασφαλειοδιακόπτη).
> Παρατήρησε το κάνει όταν ζεσταίνει το νερό. Όταν το πρόγραμμα έφτασε στην πλύση και προφανώς θερμαίνεται το νερό, το ρελέ έπεφτε συνέχεια. Το προχώρησα στο ξέβγαλμα και λειτούργησε κανονικά. Θεώρησα διαβάζοντας και τα προηγούμενα ποστ, ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι η αντίσταση. Το έλυσα έβγαλα την αντίσταση η οποία όμως εμφανισιακά δείχνει μία χαρά. Ελάχιστη βρωμιά μόνο ο ένας ακροδέκτης ελαφρώς σκουριασμένος αλλά όχι στο κομμάτι που έκανε επαφή. Τη μέτρησα με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο της πλάκας και μου δίνει σταθερά 25Ω. Δεν ξέρω τη μέτρηση θα έπρεπε να πάρω χεχε αλλά σε προηγούμενο post τα 47Ω είχαν φανεί πολλά. Δεν έχω ελέγξει κάτι άλλο γιατί θεώρησα ότι εφόσον το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κατά τη θέρμανση είναι η αντίσταση. 
> Πώς προτείνετε να συνεχίσω;
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Η αντίσταση στον ρίχνει το ρελε φίλε σιγουρα.
Βαλε να κανεις μια γρηγορη πλυση με αποσυνδεμενη την παροχη ρευματος της αντιστασης και θα δεις οτι δε θα πεσει ο ρελες

----------

mirodias (12-05-21)

----------


## mirodias

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Και εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω απλώς ήταν τόσο καθαρή αντίσταση μετά από 10 χρόνια, σαν καινούργια, οπτικά δεν φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένη και προβληματίστηκα. Θα κάνω το τεστ χωρίς αντίσταση και θα επανέλθω.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

Διαρροή στην αντίσταση προς το σώμα της > γη > πτώση του ρελέ, που προκύπτει μόνο όταν ζεσταθεί (λόγω μικρομετακίνησης του σύρματος στο εσωτερικό της, από τις διαστολές). ΔΕΝ θα σου αλλάξει τη μετρούμενη αντίσταση στα άκρα της, δεν μπορείς να το διαγνώσεις έτσι. Αλλάζεις αντίσταση.

----------

mikemtb73 (12-05-21), mirodias (12-05-21)

----------


## klik

Η αντίσταση ηταν εύκολο να βγει; μηπως ειναι εμφανης στον πατο και στεγανοποιειται με λαστιχακια και καποιο εχει αλατα γυρω του απο διαρροη; ειπες για μαυρισμα στην ακρη και γι αυτο το αναφαιρω. 

Σε αλλα bosch siemens κλπ η αντισταση ειναι εντος πλαστικου δοχειου που ειναι μπελας η αφαιρεση...

----------


## mirodias

> Η αντίσταση ηταν εύκολο να βγει; μηπως ειναι εμφανης στον πατο και στεγανοποιειται με λαστιχακια και καποιο εχει αλατα γυρω του απο διαρροη; ειπες για μαυρισμα στην ακρη και γι αυτο το αναφαιρω. 
> 
> Σε αλλα bosch siemens κλπ η αντισταση ειναι εντος πλαστικου δοχειου που ειναι μπελας η αφαιρεση...


Ήταν όπως ακριβώς στο βίντεο σε κάποια από τα πρώτα post. Βγήκε πολύ εύκολα αύριο θα βάλω την καινούργια να δω αν θα μπει και αυτή εξίσου εύκολα. Η μία επαφή είναι σκουριασμένη και όταν την παρατήρησα καλύτερα (μόνο μικροσκόπιο δεν έβαλα) εντόπισα μία τριχοειδή ρωγμή... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## mirodias

Έκανα την αλλαγή, η αντίσταση μπήκε πολύ εύκολα, εκεί που τα χρειάστηκα ήταν στην επανατοποθέτηση της πρόσοψης. Με ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με μία βαριοπούλα χεχε.
Το πλυντήριο έχει κάνει δύο πλύσεις και λειτούργησε κανονικά.
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές. Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύθηκε με 8 ευρώ.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (15-05-21), nyannaco (15-05-21)

----------


## mirodias

Δυστυχώς επανέρχομαι.
Το πλυντήριο μετά την αλλαγή αντίστασης, λειτούργησε κανονικά για μισό μήνα, πάνω από 10 πλύσεις. Και ξαφνικά παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 
Ρίχνει το ρελέ όταν μπαίνει στην πλύση, λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα στο ξέβγαλμα στύψιμο.
Ξανά λοιπόν η ένδειξη είναι ότι έχει καεί η αντίσταση.
Πόσο πιθανό είναι να έχει καεί πάλι η αντίσταση;
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος μετασχηματιστής-ανορθωτής δεν ξέρω τι, που δίνει ρεύμα στην αντίσταση και της δίνει λάθος ρεύμα για αυτό την καίει;
Τι κάνουμε τώρα; Αλλάζω πάλι αντίσταση και ελπίζω ότι ήταν συμπτωματικό να καεί με 10-15 χρήσεις η προηγούμενη; Πρέπει να ελέγξω κάτι άλλο;

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Τα αλατα/ιζηματα τα εβγαλες; αν η αντισταση δεν μπορει να μεταφερει τη θερμικη ενέργεια στο νερο, παραμορφωνεται κ ισως κανει ρωγμες στο κεραμικο μονωτικο

----------


## mirodias

> Τα αλατα/ιζηματα τα εβγαλες; αν η αντισταση δεν μπορει να μεταφερει τη θερμικη ενέργεια στο νερο, παραμορφωνεται κ ισως κανει ρωγμες στο κεραμικο μονωτικο


Το περίεργο είναι ότι και η προηγούμενη αντίσταση και όσο μπορώ να δω η γύρω περιοχή Ήταν πεντακάθαρες. Πραγματικά δεν είχε τίποτα να βγάλω....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## mirodias

Τελικά θέλει πολύ προσοχή η τοποθέτηση της αντίστασης...
Υπάρχει ένα σιδεράκι μέσα στην υποδοχή της αντίστασης, που φαίνεται στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία καθαρά. Η αντίσταση πρέπει να περάσει κάτω από αυτό το σιδεράκι (απαιτεί λίγο πίεση). Δεν γνώριζα την ύπαρξή του, η αντίσταση μπήκε πολύ εύκολα αλλά προφανώς πάνω απο το σιδεράκι. Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται στην τρίτη φωτογραφία. Ο κάδος έβρισκε στην αντίσταση με αποτέλεσμα να την γδάρει και να καεί μετά από 10-15 πλύσεις. 
Δεν είχα δει να αναφέρεται πουθενά. Ελπίζω να γλιτώσω κάποιους από έξτρα ταλαιπωρία και αγορά νέας αντίστασης

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

nyannaco (16-06-21)

----------

